# Emma German shepherd



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Will be solely missed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

What a lovely girl. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Moobli said:


> What a lovely girl. So sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you still crying


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Gone over the rainbow we are devastated


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

What a beautiful girl; run free over the Rainbow Bridge now lovely Emma.

So sorry for your loss @kathleen anderson


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this .

Run free Emma, you beautiful girl.


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Char8607 said:


> What a beautiful girl; run free over the Rainbow Bridge now lovely Emma.
> 
> So sorry for your loss @kathleen anderson


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I'm sorry to hear this .
> 
> Run free Emma, you beautiful girl.


Thank you


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we walk in fields of gold

So she took her love
For to gaze awhile
Upon the fields of barley
In his arms she fell as her hair came down
Among the fields of gold

Will you stay with me, will you be my love
Among the fields of barley
We'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we lie in fields of gold


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Colliebarmy said:


> You'll remember me when the west wind moves
> Upon the fields of barley
> You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
> As we walk in fields of gold
> ...


Thank you for the beautiful poem yes dear Emma is waiting for me


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about your beautiful girl.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. Emma was beautiful, from the photo she looked very kind and gentle. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. xxx Run free, beautiful girl xxx


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Charity said:


> So sorry about your beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 297181


Thank you for your kind words our Emma was such a gentle soul we miss her to the moon and back


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so sorry, R I P Emma…I am still very upset about losing my lovely Diesel…thats 4 years ago now….Never goes away..


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

So true still Shed a load of tears when I get a lovely reply your right never goes away .... Went to buy some rose bushes in her memory and really strange in a forgotten corner of the garden centre we found two Rose bushes on their own called Lady Emma.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

That is fate….What happen to me was, Diesel died at the age of 6 years old. Wasn't feeling too well the day before he died.. No sign other then that.Took him to the vets early the next day, actually I was knocking on the vets door before it had open. He was very ill..They asked me some questions, Diesel was taken out the back put on oxygen. I was told to go home. At 12pm got a phone call saying he had died. I was not with him when he died, that is hard. 
Two weeks later,I was looking on Gumtree.not really thinking about getting another dog. But this rottweiler was looking for a home. I went to see this rottweiler, Boy, this dog was a double of my diesel. I could not leave her. She came home with me. When my son came home,he was so shocked at the likeness. We have had her 4years now. My Diesel lead me to this dog. Well, thats what I think. My diesel 's ashes are with me...


----------



## kathleen anderson (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes really strange quite spooky....Like they say ...It's ok I am still around I will always be there.......Omg I'm crying again lol


----------

